
Show HN: Hain – Alternative to Alfred on Windows, Built with Electron - appimonster
https://github.com/appetizermonster/Hain
======
ishu3101
Check out Wox - getwox.com - an open source launcher like Alfred for Windows
with plugin support. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10612105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10612105)

------
luisrudge
this should be top1 forever :D

